
Show HN: Remotebootstrap.co ‍ – Community for bootstrapped entrepreneurs - vinrob92
Launched this today in 5 hours: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.remotebootstrap.co" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.remotebootstrap.co</a><p>Problem: I find that myself as a remote bootstrapped entrepreneur I need to do three things to become succesful:<p>Learn from other bootstrapped founders in order not to make their mistakes
 Build my skills about sales&#x2F;marketing&#x2F;understanding customer needs to build my product.
Stay accountable - in order to hit my goals I have to a&#x2F; Tell the world about them b&#x2F; Have someone to check up on me everyday.<p>Solution:<p>The result is .. RemoteBootstrap ‍ :<p>Profile pages where you can update your goals  (example: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remotebootstrap.co&#x2F;vinrob.html" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;remotebootstrap.co&#x2F;vinrob.html</a>)
 Curated, premium content about sales&#x2F;marketing
 Private Facebook group of remote entrepreneurs where we help each other, check on each other progress &amp; exchange 
 Earn badges ‍ if you are productive and hit your goals.
 We interview ️ founders
======
gus_massa
I get a certificate error in IE11 for
[https://www.remotebootstrap.co](https://www.remotebootstrap.co) , but
[https://remotebootstrap.co](https://remotebootstrap.co) is fine.

Chrome is happy to follow the redirect.

------
braunshizzle
Already closed? When going to the site I get this "Decided to close
RemoteBootstrap for now, I might relaunch later though!"

